
FBI Told Cops to Recreate Evidence from Secret Cell-Phone Trackers - diafygi
https://theintercept.com/2016/05/05/fbi-told-cops-to-recreate-evidence-from-secret-cell-phone-trackers/
======
dcunit3d
uh if it's so secret, then why allow outside agencies to use the equipment?
FBI should only provide an interface 4 local LE

~~~
dcunit3d
And i've known for some time that LE agencies in general collect "lead"
information in this way, which would be otherwise inadmissible in court.
However, doesn't this violate the 4th amendment? Depending on the degree to
which it is used, of course.

